
Required reading for Entrepreneurs: "Economics in One Lesson" - lupin_sansei
http://jim.com/econ/contents.html
======
lupin_sansei
This chapter is particularly interesting: "The Curse of Machinery":
<http://jim.com/econ/chap07p1.html>

"The belief that machines cause unemployment, when held with any logical
consistency, leads to preposterous conclusions. Not only must we be causing
unemployment with every technological improvement we make today, but primitive
man must have started causing it with the first efforts he made to save
himself from needless toil and sweat."

------
mhartl
I love "Economics in One Lesson"---I've even bought extra copies just to give
to friends and relatives---but I'm not sure it helps you all that much as an
entrepreneur; understanding the Broken Window fallacy doesn't help you make
things people want. Judging from their public statements, many successful
entrepreneurs are simply rotten economists. (But then, so are many
economists!)

------
davidw
This is good, too: <http://www.introecon.com/>

